# Gearheads



## macNcheese (Apr 25, 2016)

Are there any in here? 
What have you got?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 25, 2016)

macNcheese said:


> Are there any in here?
> What have you got?



You might want to be a little more specific. I could go on for a couple of hours about British sports cars; but I won't.


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 25, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> You might want to be a little more specific. I could go on for a couple of hours about British sports cars; but I won't.


I was leaning more towards current car/builds. But British sports cars huh? Classy. I'm more of a German fan. But it can be an abusive relationship.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 25, 2016)

macNcheese said:


> I was leaning more towards current car/builds. But British sports cars huh? Classy. I'm more of a German fan. But it can be an abusive relationship.



^^^There ya go! Something to build a thread on, say what. Thanks for the "classy".


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 25, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> ^^^There ya go! Something to build a thread on, say what. Thanks for the "classy".


How can you not be classy in a Morgan?


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a 1972 Plymouth Roadrunner 440.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 25, 2016)

macNcheese said:


> How can you not be classy in a Morgan?


I wish she was a Morgan, with all that Ashwood. It's a 1980 MG-B that has done a fair amount of autocross time. Many changes from origional. The 1980's were the worst year, and the last year for the MG-B's. The suspension has been changed  to a lower , and stiffer one.I installed a "High Rise" cam, got rid of all the smog controls. The Carb is a twin horns side draft Webber, along with headers for the exhaust, and the CC is gone, but we don't inspect for that here. She is a black LE that sits low to the ground, sticks to the road like paint, and is pretty darn quick. I love it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 25, 2016)

The ride height has been lowered about four inches.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 25, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> View attachment 15340
> 
> View attachment 15341
> 
> The ride height has been lowered about four inches.


Very nice.  4 inches?! 

I'd like to love British sports cars but I like driving more than I like wrenching  , so my passion is more geared for the Teutonic types as well.  

I've been away from events for a few years but have done a fair amount of high speed DE and club racing.  Good times.


----------



## metalmom (Apr 25, 2016)

WOW-Awesome car.She sure looks pretty and probably very fast.Well maintained obviously. Nice pics.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> Very nice.  4 inches?!
> 
> I'd like to love British sports cars but I like driving more than I like wrenching  , so my passion is more geared for the Teutonic types as well.
> 
> I've been away from events for a few years but have done a fair amount of high speed DE and club racing.  Good times.



The first car I owned was a 1964 B. She saw me through all of undergrad with only owner induced cluch woes. I liked to burn rubber some, and the clutch would burn out with the tires. To change the clutch, you had to yank the engine. The real bitch was mating engine to tranny almost blind. On the second clutch change I spent the extra bucks and put in a compitition unit. The engine was bullit proof, and I never had a problem with it, or the rest of the drive train. She never burned or leaked a drop of oil.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 25, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The first car I owned was a 1964 B. She saw me through all of undergrad with only owner induced cluch woes. I liked to burn rubber some, and the clutch would burn out with the tires. To change the clutch, you had to yank the engine. The real bitch was mating engine to tranny almost blind. On the second clutch change I spent the extra bucks and put in a compitition unit. The engine was bullit proof, and I never had a problem with it, or the rest of the drive train. She never burned or leaked a drop of oil.



Bought a sweetly aged 1975 MGB after returning stateside in 1998.  Totally bulletproof engine as mentioned, with a great suspension despite inappropriately narrow tires.

Still managed to find the suspension/ tire limit, though.  While entering a highway from an on ramp that was bordered by concrete walls I went too fast, lost traction and scraped the car about fifty feet along the wall.  It was night time so the light show was spectacular.

It wasn't a total write off but fairly thrashed on the left side.  Sold it to a (probably more deserving) gentleman who did a fine restoration, then I bought a 1969 Nova SS to restore with the money.

Still have the SS and it corners for shit.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 25, 2016)

I did not explain the lower sping height. When the MG-B was first built, they sat just a wee bit higher than mine does. US safety standards, and emission standards turned the B into a strangled wallering pig. At the end, the 1.8L I-4 was only good for around 60bhp. Because of bumper height requirements here, the bumpers became ugly, and the raised the suspension to meet US standards. It was enough to kill the car dead in 1980. They were nothing at all like the real B's. . The reason I grabbed the one I did, was because the ugly black bumpers didn't look quite so ugly.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 25, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Bought a sweetly aged 1975 MGB after returning stateside in 1998.  Totally bulletproof engine as mentioned, with a great suspension despite inappropriately narrow tires.
> 
> Still managed to find the suspension/ tire limit, though.  While entering a highway from an on ramp that was bordered by concrete walls I went too fast, lost traction and scraped the car about fifty feet along the wall.  It was night time so the light show was spectacular.
> 
> ...




Concrete-v-steel, I'll bet that was a wall of sparks. I'm sorry to hear about your B.

The Nova SS was a great choice. Pretty lightweight, and had the potential of being a real screamer. What size engine do you have in it? And is it restored or original?


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 25, 2016)

I'd quite like an old RS2000 Escort, late 70s.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 25, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Concrete-v-steel, i'll bet that was wall of sparks. I'm sorry to hear about your B.
> 
> The Nova SS was a great choice. Pretty light weight, and had the potential of being a real screamer. What size engine do you have in it? And is it restored or origional?



Originally, a 396 big block.  That's currently sitting on an engine jig, though, after swapping it for a 350 small block. 

I like the way the small blocks wind up and it eats gas less than the 396.... slightly less...


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 25, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The first car I owned was a 1964 B. She saw me through all of undergrad with only owner induced cluch woes. I liked to burn rubber some, and the clutch would burn out with the tires. To change the clutch, you had to yank the engine. The real bitch was mating engine to tranny almost blind. On the second clutch change I spent the extra bucks and put in a compitition unit. The engine was bullit proof, and I never had a problem with it, or the rest of the drive train. She never burned or leaked a drop of oil.


I have a 2001 B5 S4. Pulling the engine is the start of all my repairs. I'm having turbo issues. Again. So I have to pull it again


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 25, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> I'd quite like an old RS2000 Escort, late 70s.



Love the look of those, and they made for monster rally cars.


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## macNcheese (Apr 25, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Love the look of those, and they made for monster rally cars.


Those are pretty nice little cars


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 25, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Love the look of those, and they made for monster rally cars.



Nice run!  Excellent car control, and great equipment, and a touch of insanity is what it takes to score well.  Those courses remind me of the mid 60's in Formula 1, trees and people close to the course.  The Neurenberg-ring in  Germany was long, fast and deadly. When driving through the forested parts of the track was the real hair raiser. The big trees were unforgiving when you hit one. It was nothing to have picture takers and gawkers right on the edge of the track, or stepping back off track when a car flew by. It really helps to know the cars are equiped with air bags, and stiffened frames.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 25, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Nice run!  Excellent car control, and great equipment, and a touch of insanity is what it takes to score well.  Those courses remind me of the mid 60's in Formula 1, trees and people close to the course.  The Neurenberg-ring in  Germany was long, fast and deadly. When driving through the forested parts of the track was the real hair raiser. The big trees were unforgiving when you hit one. It was nothing to have picture takers and gawkers right on the edge of the track, or stepping back off track when a car flew by. It really helps to know the cars are equiped with air bags, and stiffened frames.



F1 does take the cake for ragged edge of driving insanity - I'd go with late 80s/ early 90s Ayrton Senna at Monaco.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 28, 2016)

The aforementioned Nova:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 29, 2016)

^^^^^^^^ Outstanding!!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 29, 2016)

Mine's bigger than yours.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Apr 29, 2016)

Where do you live? Looks beautiful.


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks like we have something in common


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> View attachment 15364
> 
> Mine's bigger than yours.



Nice Rig. Do you use the semi rig, or is it a different rig each time?


----------



## Centermass (Apr 29, 2016)

I've been a Mopar fan forever. My first was a 1970 Dodge Charger R/T. Next was a 1971 Dodge Demon 340. I currently own a 2005 Dodge Magnum R/T Hemi Interceptor with a little over 60,000 miles.

I guess, a lot of us, all have "That one"....that one ride or bike, we gave up for sake of a relationship. My favorite was the one below I had to give up after being pressured 2 weeks straight, 24/7, so I could buy a home with 8 months left in AK. 







1965 Plymouth Barracuda. Picture taken a week prior to installation of the roll cage.

Engine: 340 .030 over, 12:5-1 compression, Sig Erson Roller Cam, Comp Cam SS valves, triple valve springs, titanium retainers, keepers, Sig Erson Roller rockers, W-2 Heads, ARP cylinder head studs, Edelbrock W-2 Intake, Forged knife edged crank, Milodon 4 bolt caps, Clevite bearings, Direct Connection SS connecting rods, Full floating wrist pins, ARP rod bolts and nuts, Moroso windage tray and oil pan, Melling hi volume oil pump, Cloyes double roller timing chain. The entire rotating assembly was balanced. Block was deburred and magnafluxed. Topped off with a single 1050 Holley Dominator and Mallory Distributor. Ran Sunoco 101 octane w/a Stewart Warner hi performance electric fuel pump. 

Body: Stock with a Harwood snorkel scoop. Midnight metallic blue lacquer paint job. Body was laser straight. Chrome was mint - no pitting, rust or dents. Autometer tach, rev control, Stewart Warner gauges.

Chassis: 90/10 Monroe shocks up front, 50/50 out back with S/S springs, 10 pt roll cage, Sub frame connectors

Drive train - Chrysler 4 speed crash box, Mr. Gasket vertigate shifter, Hurst Line Loc (Roll control) , Hayes clutch, disc and flywheel, Lakewood Scattershield and drive shaft loop, narrowed 9 in Ford rear axle, Detroit locker, 4:88 gearing, Strange axles, custom aluminum driveshaft, Cragar S/S rims.


Damn. After all these years and I still remember every nut, bolt and screw on the damn thing. Sure was fun writing all this down and reminiscing. All I know is this, the next one I do, I'm keeping.......come hell or hi water.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 29, 2016)

@Centermass , I would hate your post because you got rid of that sweet Mopar but understand about needing the funds.  I've had to make a case for keeping the Nova more than once. 

Guessing somewhere in the 10.00s in the 1/4?  

This begs the question - what _will _be the next one?    A couple years later model, maybe? :-"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 29, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> Where do you live? Looks beautiful.


That was in Colorado going over Wolf Creek Pass... for the 2nd time in 24 hours. I drove it at night when it was iced and snowing. My trainer drove it the next day as we had to deliver south when I drove, then head for a pickup north when he drove.  We opted for a longer route avoiding it (as our shortest return route once loaded would have sent us back over) to avoid three strikes against mother nature.



Red Flag 1 said:


> Nice Rig. Do you use the semi rig, or is it a different rig each time?



It'll be the same truck all the time. 


macNcheese said:


> View attachment 15367 View attachment 15368
> Looks like we have something in common



Except I'm jealous of you for having Kenworths to run :)  Planning on owning outright a customized T660 in 4-5 years... saving up the dosh once the Jeep is paid off.


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 29, 2016)

You don't like the internationals? I ran the 4700s for a few years. The trannies were trash. But otherwise they were work horses


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 29, 2016)

The interior is adequate for fleet purposes, as is everything else about the truck, but the underlying comfort factor as well as innate features that Kenworth has standard make it my first and probably only choice for once I go o/o.


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 29, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> The interior is adequate for fleet purposes, as is everything else about the truck, but the underlying comfort factor as well as innate features that Kenworth has standard make it my first and probably only choice for once I go o/o.


I see your point there. Bare minimum. Not a peterbuilt fan?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 30, 2016)

Peterbilt doesn't have a stock studio sleeper, on anything I've seen. 

My whole concept is to get a studio sleeper stock from a manufacturer where I can have a couch in the back... that has seat belts, so I can mule the whole family around a smidge while running freight for summer vacation. Free travel, basically. Tell the company to give me some "slow" loads and take advantage of the time within reason.

Plus I drove some Kenworths in the fire department so I have a bit of an affinity for them.  Just going through all the options out the gate, I really like what I'd be getting with a Kenworth versus the rest.


----------



## macNcheese (Apr 30, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> Peterbilt doesn't have a stock studio sleeper, on anything I've seen.
> 
> My whole concept is to get a studio sleeper stock from a manufacturer where I can have a couch in the back... that has seat belts, so I can mule the whole family around a smidge while running freight for summer vacation. Free travel, basically. Tell the company to give me some "slow" loads and take advantage of the time within reason.
> 
> Plus I drove some Kenworths in the fire department so I have a bit of an affinity for them.  Just going through all the options out the gate, I really like what I'd be getting with a Kenworth versus the rest.


Ya I see your point. bang for your buck, Kenworth is where you would want to be I suppose. I haven't had any experience with volvos or any other smaller brands.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 30, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> @Centermass , I would hate your post because you got rid of that sweet Mopar but understand about needing the funds.  I've had to make a case for keeping the Nova more than once.
> 
> Guessing somewhere in the 10.00s in the 1/4?



Took it down Bradenton Raceway and ran it exactly as it would be in street form - no slicks, capped up. With no adjustments to either the engine (Timing, fuel management or suspension) it ran a low 11 as in 11.04 secs. Tires spun through all 4 gears and I had my hands full keeping it straight. With a timing adjustment, possible re-jet of the Dominator, slicks and the headers uncorked, it would have been a mid to hi 9 second runner. Did that anyway as a Saturday night street machine. Made a lot of my money back with it long before Street Outlaws ever appeared on the Discovery Channel.    



DocIllinois said:


> This begs the question - what _will _be the next one?    A couple years later model, maybe? :-"



The newer Barracuda's (Like the one you have pictured) were beasts in their own right with engine options from the 340, 383, on up to the 426 Hemi from the factory. If I ever do another, it will still be another 65, hands down. I loved that damn thing.



DocIllinois said:


>


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 30, 2016)

In that case @Centermass , I recommend going full bore:


----------



## Centermass (Apr 30, 2016)

Man that sucker looks sick. Here's an unblown version built by Petty's Garage


----------



## Gunz (Apr 30, 2016)

@Red Flag 1 , I had a canary yellow '73 MG Midget, the last year they had the chrome bumpers. They went to black plastic in '74. Great little car. My dad also had a sports car, a red 61' Austin Healy Sprite.


This is my rig now, a 2011 F350 flatbed dually 6.7 turbo diesel, 400 hp. It got recalled for a data upgrade and now it's 401 HP . Pic taken at Clearwater CGAS.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 30, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> @Red Flag 1 , I had a canary yellow '73 MG Midget, the last year they had the chrome bumpers. They went to black plastic in '74. Great little car. My dad also had a sports car, a red 61' Austin Healy Sprite.
> 
> 
> This is my rig now, a 2011 F350 flatbed dually 6.7 turbo diesel, 400 hp. It got recalled for a data upgrade and now it's 401 HP . Pic taken outside the C-130 hanger at Cleawater CG Air Station.



That' s a lot of truck and she looks factory fresh.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 1, 2016)

I'm nearing my midlife crisis. I've been looking at a 1999 Dodge Viper GTS or an 06 Cayman S. 

Even found a Factory 5 Cobra with the 427 locally but it's more than I want to spend. Maybe after I become a GS 14...


----------



## Centermass (May 1, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> I'm nearing my midlife crisis. I've been looking at a 1999 Dodge Viper GTS or an 06 Cayman S.
> 
> Even found a Factory 5 Cobra with the 427 locally but it's more than I want to spend. Maybe after I become a GS 14...



Get the Viper. The last production year for them will be 2017. They'll only go up in price from that point on.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 1, 2016)

Yea, that's the thought I've had as well.

Look at the price of Lamborghini Diablo's. A few years ago you could find them as low as $120k. Now, they are all over $240k.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 9, 2016)

These are both 1980 MG-B's The yellow B is stock with normal ride height. Mine is next to it, and you can see the difference in ride and bumper height. It's hard to find two of the same year side by side, except for car shows.


----------



## macNcheese (May 10, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> These are both 1980 MG-B's The yellow B is stock with normal ride height. Mine is next to it, and you can see the difference in ride and bumper height. It's hard to two of the same year side by side, except for car shows.
> 
> View attachment 15440


Looks better lowered. Much sportier


----------



## macNcheese (May 10, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> I'm nearing my midlife crisis. I've been looking at a 1999 Dodge Viper GTS or an 06 Cayman S.
> 
> Even found a Factory 5 Cobra with the 427 locally but it's more than I want to spend. Maybe after I become a GS 14...


Have you test driven one? The older ones weren't very comfortable. Knees to chest in the drivers seat. I'd still buy one


----------



## DocIllinois (Sep 19, 2016)

This is for sale locally at a vintage/ custom car dealer.

Very clean on the inside, under, and out.

Took the pics on a day they were closed, no info sheet in the window.  It *looks* a lot like my '75, but that isn't saying much for accuracy.  I imagine a series of years looked very similar back in their day.

  Any thoughts on year/ worth?


----------



## Gunz (Sep 19, 2016)

Looks like a '79 MGB Roadster.


----------



## digrar (Sep 19, 2016)

One of the last of the Ford Falcon XR8 utes, the next model used a 5L supercharged V8 instead of the 5.4L this one has, and they decided not to do a XR8 ute.

Falcon and Territory production winds up next month, Holden will finish up manufacturing soon too. I find i hard to believe that once upon a time we almost exclusively drove Australian built cars and by next year we'll make none.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Looks like a '79 MGB Roadster.



Yeah, I think you're right, A.;'79 or '80. The suspensions changed some, higher, from '75 to it's final couple of years. I couldn't see enough of the dashboard to call it for sure. The dash changed between '75 & the final years  too. Prolly worth $5k max, if she is origional, with straight lines and even body spacing.

They are really pretty cheap to buy, and they are nice daily drivers in good weather. If you buy it for $5K, and take reasonably good care of it, you can have a ball driving it, and get the same $5K or $6K out of it when you decide to sell; zero depreciation. A nice nut and bolt restoration, can bring over $15K.  I just love tossing mine around on the back roads of rural Virginia.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 19, 2016)

Why be a gearhead when you can just... not break?


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 9, 2018)

I got to drive a friends Hudson Hornet H Power tonight.  What a joy. I grew up with a gearhead Dad, who had several "Sunday" cars, to include one he still owns that he's the second owner of (shoebox 1950 Ford). The only one that he owned that would consider rare is a 5 window 1935 Ford coupe that he said would be our project to restore. That ended up not happening but now I really want to get an old car to sit in the garage and me treat her to the monthly coffee and cars or a Sunday drive to church.


----------

